# Evolution Sports | Robert Bentley S4/S6 Repair CD Rom | Latest Release



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2004)

Evolution Sports is now offering the latest release of Robert Bentley's Repair CD Rom for the 1992 through 1998 Audi C4 Chassis.
This new version has been updated and revised to include additional information for the C4 Chassis. 
Click on the CD Rom cover below to be directed to the product detail page for additional information and to order.
*Robert Bentley Repair CD Rom – Audi 100/S4/A6/S6 Factory 
MSRP - $99.95
Evo Price - $80.00*

*Please feel welcome to place your order via our website or contact us via telephone for additional service. 
Local customers are welcome to stop by our showroom for additional information or to purchase. We look forward to serving your needs. 
*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Robert Bentley S4/S6 Repair CD Rom | Latest Release ([email protected])*

Friday Bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Robert Bentley S4/S6 Repair CD Rom | Latest Release ([email protected])*

Bump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Robert Bentley S4/S6 Repair CD Rom | Latest Release ([email protected])*

Robert Bentley Repair CD Roms make perfect holiday gifts. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2004)

The gift giving time of the year is upon us. 







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------

